# clothes alterations



## jjr (Aug 28, 2011)

Hello.
Does anyone know of a decent clothes alterations place? I've got a suit pants that needs the shortening. :confused2:
Thanks!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

After years of trying various tailors in Satwa, Karama and even Jumeirah, the most efficient and surprisingly reasonably priced one I have found is on the ground floor of the car park in BurJuman shopping mall. If you walk from the metro station, it's before Paul's. If I have put something in to be taken up first thing in the morning, it's generally back the next day and they even give you a receipt listing the items you have left for alteration.


----------



## jjr (Aug 28, 2011)

Awesome. Thank you for a tip. What cost you think should I expect?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I think the last time I went it was around Dhs. 15. If it's gone up, it won't be by much.


----------



## jjr (Aug 28, 2011)

Thank you! :clap2:


----------

